# Tomorrow Night.. Blue Chasing..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im planning on heading out to SPSP for some evening fishing.. I'll probably be one of the people at the point.. stop by and say Hello....


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Tempting...Gotta see what the wife is doing. I think she has choir rehearsal :-/


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

MetroMan said:


> Tempting...Gotta see what the wife is doing. I think she has choir rehearsal :-/


Well if you dont make it this time there will be many others.. The fall brings the best fishing in my opinion..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

R u bringing the bait if so ?....I'm in


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Who you????? Not MR. Freshwater...... LOL I'll bring bait for two..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hahahha I do have salt in my blood..... count me in


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

How did go out there kmw21230? I am thinking of heading out there Friday night. Can anybody tell me if the blues come as far as the Severn bridge?


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Kmw r u gonna be there tonight I was thinking about comin out. Bout wat time u planning on gettin there n where?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I should be there around 5-6pm... I'll be the short black guy at the point..


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

wish i was out there. catch one for me.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will buddy.. We gotta hook up before the snow falls..


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Ok I'll be there about 7pm see u then.....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Blues just started showing... Mustly smalls some 3-5 pound fish being caught


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Just getting back in the house.... The fishing was ok, but of course me and Andre made the best of it.. I think we kept a total of 5-6 fish the largest being around 18-19 inches.. The guy next to me caught one in the 20's and I would imagine around 4lbs.. The little guys 9-12inchers were everywhere.. I'll be back out there soon..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

out4thebig1 said:


> Ok I'll be there about 7pm see u then.....


nice meeting you..


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

what was the blues hitting on??


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

What was the bait of choice?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Cut spot.. An hour before, and after high tide was the magic hour.. After that you needed at least 100yrds to get in the fish....


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Cut spot.. An hour before, and after high tide was the magic hour.. After that you needed at least 100yrds to get in the fish....


coo.. may go out tonight after I check tides, etc.. I have shrimp still and bw (assuming there still alive) from last time, I need to waste..


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice catch. ima try to get out there this week.


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

how much weight were you throwing?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

4oz


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you guys eat your Blues? If so how do you like them prepared?


----------



## runninglocal (Apr 20, 2009)

SureFireSurf said:


> Do you guys eat your Blues? If so how do you like them prepared?


Personally I love to brine & smoke them. No matter what you plan to do with them, eating blues starts on the beach. As soon as you catch them, cut their gills and make a slash on each side at the base of their tail so that they pump their blood out. Really improves the quality of the meat.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

kmw21230 said:


> nice meeting you..


It was nice meeting u too....hope we can get together again soon and really get it in :fishing:


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

*Spsp 9/9/10*

got there bout 8pm met kmw in the parking lot and he said the bite was on. I set up on the right side of him it didnt take long for the first hit but i missed it got the second one nice blue about 15". After that it was slow where did they go.....about 11:30 fish on im get a nice fight thinking its a big blue but it was a 21" striper it went straight to the caropcorn: From midnight til bout 3am lot of 8" to 10" blue were everywhere release them all was lookin for the big1's. Went to sleep for a few woke up to a bird wrap in my line. Its 7am cool and windy rebaited n bam fish on another striper 20". got back out n another striper but small release him n 4 more it slow down til bout 9am or so the blues returned caught bout 12 of them as fast as i could throw it out BAM fish on only kept enough to eat release the rest


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice my friend...


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great news! Looks like the cooler weather is starting to bring the fishes in or, the lack of rain has brought the salinity up to their liking.

out4, great catch, just some friendly advice, you do not want to be in possession of a Striper between the hours of 12 - 5 AM. TY and Happy :fishing:


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a head up on regarding possessing of a Striper between the hours of 12am-5am. I got an answer from DNR earlier in the season. If the DNR police decided to search for your car for whatever reason, they have the right to search your car. If they do find a Striper in your car in between the hours of 12am-5am, they can give you a fine for possession of a Striper illegally in between the hour of 12am-5am.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

y is is that u cant have em between those hours?


----------



## bw3underpar (Sep 10, 2010)

*Is there a fishin competition at sandy point state park 2morrow?*

If not, I'll come down and join ya if you don't mind


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

BerserkCaster said:


> Just a head up on regarding possessing of a Striper between the hours of 12am-5am. I got an answer from DNR earlier in the season. If the DNR police decided to search for your car for whatever reason, they have the right to search your car. If they do find a Striper in your car in between the hours of 12am-5am, they can give you a fine for possession of a Striper illegally in between the hour of 12am-5am.


From MDDNR - an excerpt that's open to interpretation.

"May not possess striped bass while*fishing*
between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m."

Does this mean that as long as I am not actively fishing or I have ceased to fish before midnight, I am allowed to possess Striped Bass after midnight without violating any regs?

Not trying to start an argument, just seems to be a good discussion point.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

They are having a seafood festival....


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I made the mistake of fishing SPSP one time during an event at the park. I had to park my car at Anglers then walk to the beach from there. I'm exaggerating,but thats what it felt like with all of my gear.


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Even more important (as is the case with any fish, but most important with a delicate fleshed fish like Blues), IMMEDIATELY put them on ice. No stringers, just ice. I don't do the gilling/bleeding thing though that's prolly good. The big boys I grill over hardwood for about 20min tops. All that fat drips down and it starts tasting like filet mignon. No joke. Just butter, salt, pepper, tiny dash of old bay, fresh lemon when it comes off (oh, and wrap the whole fish in foil w/ all that stuff inside it).


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thinking about going to spsp tonight with the wife to do some relax fishing no jetty this week.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Luck my friend...


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

3 blues so far fishing left of the point. But it's damn windy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

fresh bunker said:


> 3 blues so far fishing left of the point. But it's damn windy


any size to them?


----------



## Lunchbox17 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hit SPSP last night from 8 pm to 12 am. Hooked and landed a cownose ray. I'd say about 20 pounds if not a little more. And a small 6" oyster toad. Both on cut spot. Had a huge hit that bit off a steel leader. Not entirely sure what that was.

I'd like to meet some of the frequents next time I go out so you can give me some pointers. I'm still learning.

Cheers, 
Lunchy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Lunchbox17 said:


> Hit SPSP last night from 8 pm to 12 am. Hooked and landed a cownose ray. I'd say about 20 pounds if not a little more. And a small 6" oyster toad. Both on cut spot. Had a huge hit that bit off a steel leader. Not entirely sure what that was.
> 
> I'd like to meet some of the frequents next time I go out so you can give me some pointers. I'm still learning.
> 
> ...


it sounds like you may have had one of those big blues cut your leader.. There is a good chance I'll be down there tuesday.... hit me up if your free..


----------



## Lunchbox17 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sure I can manage to be there Tuesday after 5.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

caught 4 total before i left around 1 am. biggest 17 smallest 12.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Lunchbox17 said:


> I'm sure I can manage to be there Tuesday after 5.


Ill post tomorrow if im going for sure..


----------



## Lunchbox17 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be there anyway. I'm itching to fish again now. I'm a 6'1" white guy with a black chair so don't hesitate to say hello.


----------

